# Isosceles Boost



## Mourguitars (Sep 21, 2019)

Didn't have a few resistors but C.D.B answer a question and told me what i could sub with...used

R2 160R subbed with 180R
R4  16K subbed with 18K
R10  10M subbed with 4.7M

No issues with this one , plugged in and worked like a charm. No noise at all pretty surprising for a boost

Thanks for your help again Chuck !

Mike



https://imgur.com/6ajAaZQ




https://imgur.com/gdON3dU


----------



## Barry (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice build!
I bought a variety box of stainless steel washers for my toggle switches so I didn't have to use those tabbed washers.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 25, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice build!
> I bought a variety box of stainless steel washers for my toggle switches so I didn't have to use those tabbed washers.



I’ve been looking in my Fishing reel repair parts for a small white Teflon washer to replace those with..


----------



## phi1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Love my switches sells washers without the tab for toggle switches, as well as metal washers for foot switches to replace the white nylon washer. 

Some toggles from small bear also come with the flat washers.


----------



## Keith (Dec 2, 2019)

Whats the orientation of the switches?  Do you know or just play around with them?


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 3, 2019)

Keith said:


> Whats the orientation of the switches?  Do you know or just play around with them?




I just mess around with them Keith...


----------



## music6000 (Dec 3, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> I’ve been looking in my Fishing reel repair parts for a small white Teflon washer to replace those with..


Small Bear sells these :








						Flat Washer For Taiway Toggle Switch
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------

